# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] I need somebody to 3D print me some custom car badges

## Innuendo

G'day All,

I need a few custom car badges made for my own personal use. These will end up "painted" in a colour called shadow silver.
Basically a metallic automotive paint. So no chroming etc. The badge "may" need to be designed from scratch before 3D printing to my specifications.
If you feel this is down your alley please contact me via private message.

...and yes I'm an Aussie in Australia. 
Post and Paypal no problem!

Regards, Innuendo

----------


## Innuendo

Hmm, no replies and no private messages!

I would have thought this to be an easy job for somebody?

You all so rich you don't need work?

Anyway, I still need the job done so if your competent get in touch.

Regards, Innuendo

----------


## Mjolinor

No but most of us are knowledgeable enough about 3d printing to know that unless you are very lucky it isn't worth doing and we are also aware that if people want stuff like this they can go to any one of innumerable sites that offer the service unless they are hoping to get it done cheaper.

Good luck finding someone, these are only my thoughts on the subject, my life is too valuable to sell for such meagre remuneration.

----------


## curious aardvark

Actually my main reason was simply that I'm not in australia. 

Other than that it sounds like a simple job and I'd be happy to give it a go. 
Just a bloody long way to post something :-)

That said I have just posted a box full of custom moulds to canada. 
So what the hell :-)

----------


## jimc

i dont mind doing it. i have done custom emblems before for hotrods and customs. i do have a full shop here with a spray booth and paint system as well so i could print, prep and paint them in your color code so when you got them they were ready to just stick on HOWEVER mjo is sort of right. i dont know how badly you want these or if money is a consideration but its not cheap by any means. design and print isnt too bad. the prep and paint to make it look like a factory emblem will have some time in it. put it all together and its an expensive badge. not to mention shipping from the US to Australia. i guess just send me a pm if you want to proceed.

----------


## Innuendo

Many thanks for the replies guys.

I realize you aren't going to retire on my small job. It's just something I figured I'd like done and didn't seem much of an ask for those who own the equipment.
When I first thought of this is was a few years ago and Shapeways was the online answer and (possibly still is for silly small jobs!) I had a mate local who was good at CAD design and we spoke about doing it. Then I got busy and he moved to another state and I put it on the back burner.

Anyway, Blah blah....

I would like to get on top of this job and get it completed. I have sent private messages to those interested. I'm not shopping around looking for the cheapest rate. Just want someone capable who thinks it's cool to help out. I've been in the panel shop business and should have no problem prepping for paint and coloring up.

Regards, Innuendo

----------


## Custom_Prototypes

Hi
If you still looking for a prototype please visit our website www.customprototypes.ca and contact us. We also have 3 sla printers.The bigest one is 600mmx600mmx400mm. 
Regards
Custom Prototypes Team

----------


## BeigeSage

Hi just sent you a pm if you are still looking to get the job done.

----------


## Bobby Lin

Hi Innuendo! Just sent you a pm about your job posting (if the offer still stands)

----------


## DesignbyDalton

I can help you out with this design. Send me the details at DaltonBissell@live.com and I'll give you a quote.

----------


## chuckbeyor101

Go to cbworldwideproducts.com and upload your 3d object, we will print it for you. You receive a instant quote, and can also select material and color.

----------


## chuckbeyor101

Go to cbworldwideproducts.com and upload your 3d object, we will print it for you. You receive a instant quote, and can also select material and color.

----------

